# Brahma 15___enclosure pics__



## nomov8 (Dec 9, 2002)

Here area few pics of the box we built for my 96 king cab
more pics to come



enclosure pics 

ANT


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

that is a good install, i like what you did with the rings in the door, you gotta get some pics up of when you get it in the truck


----------

